

8 Reasons To Choose A Startup Over A Corporate Job - nuromancer
http://www.fastcompany.com/1824235/8-reasons-to-choose-a-startup-over-a-corporate-job

======
read_wharf
I work at a large technical corporation. It manifests every corporate
stereotype you can imagine (and somewhere in there it makes devices that save
lives).

As I read this article I couldn't help thinking of a young, very bright new
hire in our group, his first real-ish job. While I don't have the connection
with him to say this, I wish I could tell him that "this" (BigCo) is not the
only way to work; get thee to a startup or SmallCo.

